# 2011 North American International Auto Show: Audi Perspective



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If it’s January then it must be Detroit… and if it’s Detroit then it must be the beginning of another auto show season. Motown has long been a staple on Audi’s auto show calendar and this show has played stage for countless new model and concept car introductions over the years. This time around Audi chose to pull the wraps off of the new Audi A6 and A6 hybrid.

* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

George,

So it looks like we'll get the 3.0T in the fall and maybe the Hybrid and TDI the following year?

Any chance we'll get the wagon as well this fall, now that BMW is bringing the 5 Touring and MB has the new E wagon?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

George, any news on a TDI Q5?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

QUATTR0 said:


> George,
> 
> So it looks like we'll get the 3.0T in the fall and maybe the Hybrid and TDI the following year?
> 
> Any chance we'll get the wagon as well this fall, now that BMW is bringing the 5 Touring and MB has the new E wagon?


I'd bet the Avant will still come but have not heard anything official. Same goes for those drivetrain setups though your timing would seem to make sense.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

feels_road said:


> George, any news on a TDI Q5?


Nothing. I wouldn't count on it. Q5 hybrid should be here late in calendar year 2011.


----------



## acsgp (Aug 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If it’s January then it must be Detroit… and if it’s Detroit then it must be the beginning of another auto show season. Motown has long been a staple on Audi’s auto show calendar and this show has played stage for countless new model and concept car introductions over the years. This time around Audi chose to pull the wraps off of the new Audi A6 and A6 hybrid.
> 
> * Full Story *


man, really liking that colour and titanium trim combination.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing. I wouldn't count on it. Q5 hybrid should be here late in calendar year 2011.


Too bad - I am not interested in driving it in the city, and I doubt the hybrid will have the same tow rating. 

Luckily I can still wait a few years.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

im glad they are still keeping the big grille in the front! i like this but the c6 is my favs


----------



## resnone1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Awesome. Would love an ETA on a US avant. As well as an S-line option. Still not crazy about the wood trim (my biggest interior gripe about the current A6).

And George, great job chatting up Johan on Audi's facebook page. Although I wish he (Johan) sounded more like a true enthusiast and less like a marketing schmuck.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

resnone1 said:


> Awesome. Would love an ETA on a US avant. As well as an S-line option. Still not crazy about the wood trim (my biggest interior gripe about the current A6).
> 
> And George, great job chatting up Johan on Audi's facebook page. Although I wish he (Johan) sounded more like a true enthusiast and less like a marketing schmuck.


We've spent our fair share of time with the man and we assure you he's an enthusiast. I suspect even when you're president of the company there are pressures to carry a certain level of message when you're on video, especially video being piped live to Audi's 3M Facebook fans. I was actually quite pleased that he offered up a few news nuggets in the interview.

Thanks for the compliment about my performance..


----------

